# I need a new paper



## oriecat (Dec 21, 2004)

I have a $50 amazon gift cert and I need some new paper, since I just finished a box this weekend.  I want to try more FB.  I am not fond of warm tones and gloss (altho I understand FB glossy isn't really, unless you ferrotype it? Is that right?)  Was thinking of trying Agfa.  I think some of you use it?  111 or 118?  

Thoughts or other suggestions?


----------



## terri (Dec 21, 2004)

I've used Agfa 118 a bunch.   Love that paper, and I use it for any print I know I'll want to handcolor.   It has a bit of tooth to it, which makes it perfect for that technique, but I also know it will not render an image as crisply as, say, Ilford glossy (another fave).   The Agfa does tend to curl a LOT, which I know is one of your pet peeves.     

btw, I'm not sure what you mean by your statement about the FB glossy not being a true glossy.  I've only used the Ilford, and it looks glossy to me (and compared to the 118 surface it sure is).


----------



## motcon (Dec 21, 2004)

the agfa is fab. it will render your highlights a bit warmer, though. bergger has a greenish tint to it (quite cool, actually). ilford: i love their film, but dislike most of their papers. oriental seagull is a killer paper that has deep, rich blacks and responds well to post-dev work. luminos is to die for. forte is also a paper that i always keep around. 

it really comes down to what will you be printing.

** edit -  ferrotype is an alternative process that utilizes iron (ferro)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 22, 2004)

You 'glaze' fibre based prints to make them really glossy. You dry them face down on a hot chrome plate. Is not worth the effort because so much can go wrong - and the glaze cracks easy.
I always preferred Kodak film with Ilford FB paper. It's just personal preferences.


----------



## oriecat (Dec 22, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> You 'glaze' fibre based prints to make them really glossy. You dry them face down on a hot chrome plate. Is not worth the effort because so much can go wrong - and the glaze cracks easy.



Yeah, that's what I meant.  People on the apug forum have called it ferrotype, I think.  Unless I misunderstood.

Well I gotta look around amazon s'more and see which ones they have, they don't have a great selection, but I will pick something to try out.  Thanks


----------



## oriecat (Dec 22, 2004)

So I decided to try a couple things, all FB:
25 pk - Agfa 111 glossy 8x10
25 pk - Bergger CB Semi-Gloss 8x10
25 pk - Adorama Matte 5x7


----------



## terri (Dec 22, 2004)

Groovy.   Let me know how you like the Agfa 111, I'm real curious.   

I also am interested in the Bergger paper.   Is their darkroom paper as outrageously expensive as their inkjet papers?   :?  I bend over and pay it every time, cause they make gorgeous papers, but have avoided darkroom products so far.


----------



## oriecat (Dec 22, 2004)

Yeah it was over $21 for the pack, compared to like $13 for the Agfa pack. :|  But it's like free to me so I didn't mind, since the $50 gift cert showed up totally unexpectedly from a forum I frequent for work!


----------



## terri (Dec 22, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Yeah it was over $21 for the pack, compared to like $13 for the Agfa pack. :|  But it's like free to me so I didn't mind, since the $50 gift cert showed up totally unexpectedly from a forum I frequent for work!



Yow.   Well, hurray for gift certificates!    :cheer:   

Still not as outrageous as their inkjet papers.   They're beautiful papers, look like artist's papers (that's the whole point) but very costly.


----------

